# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  محاضرات طلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 2020-2021

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أعزائي طلاب الفرقة الثالثة (انتظام وانتساب وشعبة)
تم نشر المحاضرات التالية على صفحتنا  على اليوتيوب: 

المحاضرة الأولى:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSIw...w0qMn3tLCQTceb


المحاضرة الثانية:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BMI...CQTceb&index=2

المحاضرة الثالثة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff07...CQTceb&index=3

المحاضرة الرابعة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXr4...CQTceb&index=5

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

